# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکلی به نام فراموشی!

## saeid97

سلام
به دفعات پیش میاد درسی رو که دیروز خوندم
فرداش فراموشم میشه ؛ البته همش نه یه قمستش
اما در مورد درسای حل کردنی مث ریاضی و فیزیک تستی که دیروز زدمو ؛ امروز حل میکنم واسم نااشنا میاد  :Yahoo (21):  و باید هر تستی که دیروز زدمو امروزم بزنم که خیلی وقت گیره
واسه راه چاره چی پیشنهاد میدین؟

----------


## Catman

> سلام
> به دفعات پیش میاد درسی رو که دیروز خوندم
> فرداش فراموشم میشه ؛ البته همش نه یه قمستش
> اما در مورد درسای حل کردنی مث ریاضی و فیزیک تستی که دیروز زدمو ؛ امروز حل میکنم واسم نااشنا میاد  و باید هر تستی که دیروز زدمو امروزم بزنم که خیلی وقت گیره
> واسه راه چاره چی پیشنهاد میدین؟


سلام
اول درسنامه مربوط به هربخشی رو خوب مطالعه کنین وهمراه بامطالعه خلاصه نویسی کنین .وقتی مطلب رو بخوبی درک کردین تست بزنین.روز بعد فقط خلاصه نویسیهاتون رو مطالعه کنین و دوباره درسنامه بخش جدید رو مطالعه کنین +تست بزنین.
فراموشیتون بدلیل عدم تسلط کافی روی مبحث مورد نظر هست.

----------


## saeid97

> سلام
> اول درسنامه مربوط به هربخشی رو خوب مطالعه کنین وهمراه بامطالعه خلاصه نویسی کنین .وقتی مطلب رو بخوبی درک کردین تست بزنین.روز بعد فقط خلاصه نویسیهاتون رو مطالعه کنین و دوباره درسنامه بخش جدید رو مطالعه کنین +تست بزنین.
> فراموشیتون بدلیل عدم تسلط کافی روی مبحث مورد نظر هست.


درسنامه رو خوب میخونم ؛ وسط خوندن و بعد از تموم شدنم تست میزنم
اما باز همین موضوع پیش میاد
با چن نفر از معلمام صحبت کردم گفتن زود زود پاسخنامه رو نگاه میکنی واسه همونه
موقع خلاصه نویسی هم اکثر مطالب واسم مهم میاد ؛ واسه یه مبحث 10 صفحه ای 2 صفحه خلاصه میشه
این در حالیه که بچه های انجمن میگن خلاصه نویسی فقط باید در حد کلمات باشه و کلمات مهم رو نوشت ؛ اما من قسمتای مهمو مینویسم

----------


## Hellion

> سلام
> به دفعات پیش میاد درسی رو که دیروز خوندم
> فرداش فراموشم میشه ؛ البته همش نه یه قمستش
> اما در مورد درسای حل کردنی مث ریاضی و فیزیک تستی که دیروز زدمو ؛ امروز حل میکنم واسم نااشنا میاد  و باید هر تستی که دیروز زدمو امروزم بزنم که خیلی وقت گیره
> واسه راه چاره چی پیشنهاد میدین؟


شب تستاییو که زدی مرور کن فرداش خود درسو میرور کن ...  @Saeed735

----------


## Catman

> درسنامه رو خوب میخونم ؛ وسط خوندن و بعد از تموم شدنم تست میزنم
> اما باز همین موضوع پیش میاد
> با چن نفر از معلمام صحبت کردم گفتن زود زود پاسخنامه رو نگاه میکنی واسه همونه
> موقع خلاصه نویسی هم اکثر مطالب واسم مهم میاد ؛ واسه یه مبحث 10 صفحه ای 2 صفحه خلاصه میشه
> این در حالیه که بچه های انجمن میگن خلاصه نویسی فقط باید در حد کلمات باشه و کلمات مهم رو نوشت ؛ اما من قسمتای مهمو مینویسم



شما مثلا قراره امروز دو بخش رو بخونین اول درسنامه بخش اول بعد تست و دوم مطالعه بخش دوم و بعد تست.دراخر بررسی تستها رو انجام بدین که مثلا بعد نیم ساعت دوباره مجبور باشین چیزی رو که خوندین مرور کنین.
خلاصه نویسی بستگی به خودتون و سطحتون داره شیوه درستش اینکه در حداقل کلمه که فقط بتونین مطلب اصلی رو به یاد بیارین و یا مفهوم کلی رو برسونه نت برداری کنین ولی اگر سطح فعلیتون در این حد نیست مثلا برای فیزیک بخش سینماتیک بهتره توضیح مختصری بنویسین(درحد یک یا دوجمله) و بعد کنارش فرمول رو یاد داشت کنین و هربار همون رو مرور کنین و فقط دور مطالبی که ممکنه فراوموش کنین خط بکشین و دفعات بعد فقط نکاتی رو که علامت زدین بررسی کنین.با اینکار کم کم از حجم خلاصه نویسیهاتون کمتر میشه.

----------


## saeid97

> شما مثلا قراره امروز دو بخش رو بخونین اول درسنامه بخش اول بعد تست و دوم مطالعه بخش دوم و بعد تست.دراخر بررسی تستها رو انجام بدین که مثلا بعد نیم ساعت دوباره مجبور باشین چیزی رو که خوندین مرور کنین.
> خلاصه نویسی بستگی به خودتون و سطحتون داره شیوه درستش اینکه در حداقل کلمه که فقط بتونین مطلب اصلی رو به یاد بیارین و یا مفهوم کلی رو برسونه نت برداری کنین ولی اگر سطح فعلیتون در این حد نیست مثلا برای فیزیک بخش سینماتیک بهتره توضیح مختصری بنویسین(درحد یک یا دوجمله) و بعد کنارش فرمول رو یاد داشت کنین و هربار همون رو مرور کنین و فقط دور مطالبی که ممکنه فراوموش کنین خط بکشین و دفعات بعد فقط نکاتی رو که علامت زدین بررسی کنین.با اینکار کم کم از حجم خلاصه نویسیهاتون کمتر میشه.


منظورم خلاصه نویسی درس های حفظی مثل زیست بود ؛ زیستو با این گستردگی مطالب نمیتونم تو چن تا کلمه خلاصه کنم

----------


## Catman

> منظورم خلاصه نویسی درس های حفظی مثل زیست بود ؛ زیستو با این گستردگی مطالب نمیتونم تو چن تا کلمه خلاصه کنم



زیست رو باید چند دور بخونین بعد خلاصه نویسی کنین وگرنه 5صفحه کتاب 2صفحه خلاصه داره حداقل.درضمن برای زیست نکات ترکیبی رو هم باید درکنار هرجمله اضافه هم بکنین.

----------


## مهسابانو

شاید وقتی درس میخونید حواستون پرته!!!خوب تمرکز کنید روی درسا و بفهمید حفظی برای فراموش کردنه!
مرورم یادتون نره
خلاصه نویسیم خوبه!
به یه مشاورم مراجعه کنید بد نیست شاید نحوه مطالعتون مشکل داره!

----------


## Hellion

> منظورم خلاصه نویسی درس های حفظی مثل زیست بود ؛ زیستو با این گستردگی مطالب نمیتونم تو چن تا کلمه خلاصه کنم


بزرگترین اشتباه خلاصه نویسی زیست هستش ..خط به خط زیست مهمه و باید فهمیده شه نه خلاصه .... خلاصه نویسی معمولا برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی اونم قواعدش هستش ...

----------


## Mr Sky

همون چیزی که معلمتون گفتن درسته.....تا یه تستو حل نکردی نرو سراغ پاسخنامه .

----------


## Forgotten

سلام 

دوست عزیز اگر این مشکل فراموشی برای دروسی مثل شیمی و زیست باشه عادیه و من هم برای برخهی مطالب ریز باید مرور زیادی انجام بدم تا فراموش نشه مخصوصا زیست شناسی 

ولی اگر این مشکل توی دروس محاسباتی براتون پیش میاد یه جای کار شما قطعا میلنگه من یه توصیه دارم براتون که اینو اجراش کنید برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک احتمال اینکه نتیجه بگیرید هست 

تعدادی محدود تست انتخاب کنید مثل 10 تا یا 20 تا 
بعد اون تستارو سعی کنید همه رو حل کنید و اصلا در وسط پاسخ دادن پاسخنامه رو نگاه نکنید بعد از اتمام اون ده تا تست برید پاسخنامه رو چک کنید و تجزیه تحلیل کنید 

حالا چرا اینو میگم ؟ چون شما وقتی یه سوالو حل کردید حالا درست یا غلط وقتی همون لحظه پاسخ نامه رو نگاه کنید انگار دارید جواب رو حذف میکنید و یاد نمیگیرید 
این روش رو من از آقای خالو مولف کتابای فیزیک الگو شنیدم و اجراش کنید به نفعتون هست

برای سایر دروس هم مرور و مرور و مرور حتی شما اگه اون لحظه واقعا عمق مطلبم درک کنید بعد از یه مدت مرور نکنید بادتون میره 

در ضمن آقا سعید تو همین انجمن هم یه تاپیکی داشتن که درباره مرور بود اونو بخونید چیزای مفیدی داخلش هست اگه آدرس تاپیک رو پیدا کردم میزارم براتون

----------


## khaan

حدود 80% فراموشی در 24 ساعت اول اتفاق میافته شما سعی کن در 24 ساعت اول حتما مرور موثر داشته باشی. 
مرور کردن رو سعی کن از روخوانی انجام ندی بلکه به صورت سوال و جواب انجام بده.

----------


## آقای خاص

من خودم به شخصه اگر یک مطلب رو کامل تموم نکنم و توی 2.3 روز بخونم روز دوم تقریبا باید کل مطلب روز قبل رو از دوباره بخونم چون هماهنگی ذهنیم به هم میریزه ( نه اینکه کامل فراموش کنم احساس می کنم تسلط دیروز رو ندارم )واسه همین تا یک مبحث رو کامل تموم نکردم خوندنمو قطع نمی کنم مثلا مبحث سقوط ازاد رو از رو کتاب نقره گاج میام ساعت 11 شب شروع می کنم تا 5-4 صبح پشت سر هم می خونم تا تموم بشه و سری بعدی مثلا مبحث حرکت پرتابی رو به همین صورت میخونم و بازدهیم خیلی بالاست و راضیم. و دومین مطلب هم اینکه بلافاصله بعد از تموم کردن مبحث که مثلا 5 صبح هستش نمی خوابم به ذهنم فرصت ریکاوری و طبقه بندی میدم بعد از دو سه ساعت میخوابم اگر فوری بخوابم یا حتی بلافاصله یک مبحث دیگه شروع کنم بازدهیم خیلی کم میشه

----------


## saeid97

> زیست رو باید چند دور بخونین بعد خلاصه نویسی کنین وگرنه 5صفحه کتاب 2صفحه خلاصه داره حداقل.درضمن برای زیست نکات ترکیبی رو هم باید درکنار هرجمله اضافه هم بکنین.


خب اون موقع هم که برای مرور می لنگم ؛ نمیشه برای مرور ؛ مثلا قبل از دوران جمع بندی یه کتاب700 صفحه ای رو از اول خوند

----------


## saeid97

> بزرگترین اشتباه خلاصه نویسی زیست هستش ..خط به خط زیست مهمه و باید فهمیده شه نه خلاصه .... خلاصه نویسی معمولا برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی اونم قواعدش هستش ...


خب من حرفاتونو قبول دارم ؛ ولی با این حال برای مرور چیکار کنم؟تمام کتابو تو مرور از اول بخونم؟

----------


## Hellion

> خب من حرفاتونو قبول دارم ؛ ولی با این حال برای مرور چیکار کنم؟تمام کتابو تو مرور از اول بخونم؟


کتابو یه روخوانی کن سریع ... و رو قیداهم یکم بیشتر دقت کن .. همین .

----------


## saeid97

> همون چیزی که معلمتون گفتن درسته.....تا یه تستو حل نکردی نرو سراغ پاسخنامه .


وقتی یکی دو دقیقه وقت میذارم روی مسئله و به جواب نمیرسم ؛ پاسخنامه رو نگاه میکنم ؛ بیشتر از این صرف یه تست کنم به نظر وقت کشیه ؛ ولی خب نگاه کردن به پاسخنامه این مشکلارم داره...

----------


## saeid97

> سلام 
> 
> دوست عزیز اگر این مشکل فراموشی برای دروسی مثل شیمی و زیست باشه عادیه و من هم برای برخهی مطالب ریز باید مرور زیادی انجام بدم تا فراموش نشه مخصوصا زیست شناسی 
> 
> ولی اگر این مشکل توی دروس محاسباتی براتون پیش میاد یه جای کار شما قطعا میلنگه من یه توصیه دارم براتون که اینو اجراش کنید برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک احتمال اینکه نتیجه بگیرید هست 
> 
> تعدادی محدود تست انتخاب کنید مثل 10 تا یا 20 تا 
> بعد اون تستارو سعی کنید همه رو حل کنید و اصلا در وسط پاسخ دادن پاسخنامه رو نگاه نکنید بعد از اتمام اون ده تا تست برید پاسخنامه رو چک کنید و تجزیه تحلیل کنید 
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (1): 
اکثرا واسه درسای حل کردنیه ؛ که زود زود از حل کردن ناامید میشم و پاسخنامه رو نگاه میکنم
که اونم اینجوری میشه  :Yahoo (2): 
ممنون اگه لینکشو بذارین

----------


## saeid97

> من خودم به شخصه اگر یک مطلب رو کامل تموم نکنم و توی 2.3 روز بخونم روز دوم تقریبا باید کل مطلب روز قبل رو از دوباره بخونم چون هماهنگی ذهنیم به هم میریزه ( نه اینکه کامل فراموش کنم احساس می کنم تسلط دیروز رو ندارم )واسه همین تا یک مبحث رو کامل تموم نکردم خوندنمو قطع نمی کنم مثلا مبحث سقوط ازاد رو از رو کتاب نقره گاج میام ساعت 11 شب شروع می کنم تا 5-4 صبح پشت سر هم می خونم تا تموم بشه و سری بعدی مثلا مبحث حرکت پرتابی رو به همین صورت میخونم و بازدهیم خیلی بالاست و راضیم. و دومین مطلب هم اینکه بلافاصله بعد از تموم کردن مبحث که مثلا 5 صبح هستش نمی خوابم به ذهنم فرصت ریکاوری و طبقه بندی میدم بعد از دو سه ساعت میخوابم اگر فوری بخوابم یا حتی بلافاصله یک مبحث دیگه شروع کنم بازدهیم خیلی کم میشه


دقیقا همین طوره که میگید
بیشتر وقتی یه مبثو تو سه چهار روز میخونم این مشکل پیش میاد و مجبور میشم فرداش از اول تستارو بزنم ؛ منم همین حس تسلط نداشتن بهم دست میده که مجبور میشم از اول حل کنم

----------


## saeid97

> حدود 80% فراموشی در 24 ساعت اول اتفاق میافته شما سعی کن در 24 ساعت اول حتما مرور موثر داشته باشی. 
> مرور کردن رو سعی کن از روخوانی انجام ندی بلکه به صورت سوال و جواب انجام بده.


درس حل کردنی رو چطوری با سوال و جواب مرور کنم ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Catman

> خب اون موقع هم که برای مرور می لنگم ؛ نمیشه برای مرور ؛ مثلا قبل از دوران جمع بندی یه کتاب700 صفحه ای رو از اول خوند


نگفتم تا اخر فقط کتاب رو بخونین گفتم اول چند دور کتاب رو بخونین .بعد تسلط پیدا میکنین روی کتاب و نکات ترکیبی و مفهومی بعد که به تسلط رسیدین میرین سر نت برداری ونکاتی رو که خوب متوجه نشدین یا اینکه درذهنتون نمونده رو یادداشت میکنین.

----------


## Mr Sky

البته مشکل تنها نحوه خوندن نیست موضوعات مهم دیگری توی بحث فراموشی دخیل هستن .که بخاطر همین عوامله که بعضیا شدید واسه کنکور میخونن ولی هیچی نمیشن یا کم میشن
مثلا استرس بیش از حد معمول.عصبی بودن.اختلال در ترشح هورمون ها.تغذیه بد"شیرینیجات و چربی زیاد خوردن".مشکلات روانی
این موضوعات و خیلی چیز های دیگه میتونه تعیین کننده تر از روش خوندن و ساعات مطالعه و منابع و این حرفا باشه ولی زیاد تو چشم نمیان متاسفانه

----------


## khaan

> درس حل کردنی رو چطوری با سوال و جواب مرور کنم ؟


باید فرمول ها و نحوه به دست آوردن مجهولات مرور بشن.

----------

